# Bellator on VIVA?



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So Bellator debuted on Viva in the UK earlier in August I think, and they air all the Fight Master episodes, but does anyone have any idea when Season 9 will be on because I don't see it anywhere in their line up.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Saturday night.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Yeah its awesome. Get to see some Bellator on a regular basis. Shame Ben Askrens last fight against that random was the first fight I saw. Crazy how one-sided it was.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

GDP, are you saying when the event is on or when it's on Viva? Cause there's nothing on my TV about it being on Saturday night.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I came on here to ask the exact same thing. Its good their showing fight master and everything, but i wanna see the proper bellator events, and going by the tv guide their not showing it which would suck


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Since Fight Master came on a bit later, I think it could be the same with Bellator.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bellator on VIVA starts this Friday (13th of September).


----------

